# Trying to Install Connect Direct on Solaris 8.0



## ssreddy (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to know if anyone had tried to install Connectirect V3.6.01 in Solaris 8.0. When contacted Sterling Commerce, they mentioned that Sterling will only support C V3.6.01 on Solaris 9.0 and 10.0.

We do not want to go for C V3.6.00, because the support for this version will be ending on 11/20/2007. 

Please let me know if any one had installing 3.6.01 on Solaris 8.0. Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks,
ssreddy


----------

